# Think I'm having contractions?! Pressure in bum??-UPDATED!



## ParisJeTadore

After complaining about being overdue yesterday I kind of feel like eating my words because I think I may be in early labour! I started having what feel like contractions a couple hours ago. My belly goes hard, I get low cramping and pressure in my bum. Is it normal to have lots of rectal pressure each time I get a contraction?? I am starting to worry because I had really bad back labour with my son and remember having pain (other than in my back) in my bum too.

So I guess what I'm asking is, has anyone had pressure in their rectum during contractions and not had back labour? Is this a normal part of labour?


----------



## wanting2more

I get slight butt pain when labouring but it was terrible with my 2nd who was in fact posterior. Good luck, i do hope this is it for you


----------



## Tigermom

I did with my son! Oh, my goodness!! I forgot about those until you mentioned it :haha:

They are no fun, but I had them and had an anterior birth!! It is very likely. For me, my little ones just nestle down nice and low, and when I get a contraction (bh or regular) it smooshes everything. If he moves during a contraction, it will literally feel like he's outside my vagina (TMI). Each movement is extreme. But the bum pressure is totally possible without being back labor. 

I hope this is it for you!!! 

You got me a little excited because that has just started happening to me tonight, including the bum pressure, but I had totally forgot about having it with ds1, and I thought I just had to poop. :haha:

Good luck! Keep us posted!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yup, it can be totally normal sweetie. I had butt pain when I was in labor. I felt a lot of pain and pressure down low above my pelvic bone as well.


----------



## princessatmey

am jumpin in soz. Can you get butt pain with bh had odd pain in tail bone area or lower on off. Am only 32+5 no3. Had scan tues an she put head at just above vag (pubic bone ) body up rightside an bumb middle breast area, also facing left lol she had go funny angle to see face not that i got a pic.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes its normal. Ive never had back labour.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Thank you ladies :hugs: contractions have been getting stronger but still anywhere from 7-10 minutes apart. Ugh. Not sure if I should call my dad yet to watch LO?

Tiger mom, hope it's the start of things for you!


----------



## NotNic

I have this daily right now. I spend the bulk of the daytime with this pressure and Braxton Hicks, with the odd contraction thrown in. They are irregular throughout the day and nothing comes of it. I hope since this is new for you it means things are happening. FX for you xx


----------



## Rickles

Another one with this - it's uncomfortable but not unbearable! BHs, contractions and pressure - baby is ready to come out - just hoping it's sooner rather than later as it's exhausting!!

I'm so going overdue :( xx


----------



## NotNic

Rickles I am overdue!! I've had nearly 4 weeks of false alarms. Driving me insane!


----------



## Rickles

NotNic said:


> Rickles I am overdue!! I've had nearly 4 weeks of false alarms. Driving me insane!

Oh hun - so sorry - I feel your pain (but overdue on top just sucks)... 

It didn't help that the doctor said to me yesterday if I had pains for more than an hour I should head in (my first I was 100% effaced and 3cm and felt nothing... was induced and went from 3-10 in 2 hours) Felt that plenty but they think I might not judge the "natural" pain right...

My Dad delivered my little bro as my Mum thought she just had period pains...

I didn't like to point out I'd have been living there for the last week if I went in for every hours worth of discomfort!

Hope your LO arrives asap NotNic!!! xx


----------



## NotNic

That's what I reckon! My sister on Monday told me I should call L&D but as I'm still pregnant I think it's safe to say there wasn't an urgent rush for me to see them! :D


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Sorry to hear you've had so many inconsistencies Notnic. That must feel awful :( really hope baby comes for you soon...very soon!

Contractions have been getting fairly more painful but pretty bummed out by their lack of consistency. I was up to every five minutes last night and as of this morning they have dropped to every ten minutes. This is starting to feel like my sons labour and I don't like it! On top of that, the pain in my bum during contractions has been so painful on and off. Really takes everything to hold it together.


----------



## NotNic

It probably is worth a call then Paris just to see if they can give you an idea of whether you are progressing. I find the pressure painful but not the bhs and contractions which is why I haven't been in to speak with anyone. 

Ah it's not too bad - just frustrating. Bit worried I might not realise until quite late and with OH around a 90min journey away we could be making a dash to the hospital! 

Rickles - I hope you're right and also hope you don't have the same experience as me!


----------



## Tigermom

ParisJeTadore said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs: contractions have been getting stronger but still anywhere from 7-10 minutes apart. Ugh. Not sure if I should call my dad yet to watch LO?
> 
> Tiger mom, hope it's the start of things for you!

Thanks! We will see. I had hoped to be holding my little one in my arms before ds1's actual due date (he was 5 days early), but I also know that if I put that pressure on myself, it will just be that much more disappointing. Our house is empty in about 30 minutes, so my son and I are going to blast some music and dance around!! Hopefully that will keep this sweep workin'!! I just passed a nice (but small) chunk of my plug, and it was fairly bloody. And last night, my bh got so strong, they were actually slightly painful. Like... if it were menses, I would be rolling around whining, but because I want the labor pain (and they were nothing compared to labor), they aren't really anything :haha:

Hoping to hear some progress from you!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ParisJeTadore

It's taken me a few days to get back here but as expected I had my little boy! What an experience! I couldn't be more in love or happier and it all went so very well. After such a lousy labour last time I think this one totally made up for it.

Turns out bad bum pain turned out to be labour pains! In fact, I like to say that I had "butt labour" this time because that's where the bulk of my contractions were. 

Tigermom, NotNic and Rickles, I hope you are in the process of having your babies or will very soon!!

I wrote a birth story here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...utiful-baby-boy-oliver-here.html#post34066347


----------



## tylerlewis

Congratulations xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Beee

Aww congratulations! Xx


----------



## Rickles

Congratulations mama! Think Ive got a couple of weeks to go at least but so nice to see babies coming :). xx


----------



## cncem

Congrats!! I'm off to read your birth story now.


----------



## NotNic

ParisJeTadore said:


> It's taken me a few days to get back here but as expected I had my little boy! What an experience! I couldn't be more in love or happier and it all went so very well. After such a lousy labour last time I think this one totally made up for it.
> 
> Tigermom, NotNic and Rickles, I hope you are in the process of having your babies or will very soon!!

Yup. I had my son yesterday evening. :D Congratulations on your lo's arrival xx


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Yeeeh! Congrats to you! So happy that our babies are here :D


----------



## Kirsty3051

Congratulations to you both! X


----------



## superfrizbee

Congratulations! :)


----------

